# Best LBS in OC for service?



## P-Funk (Jun 12, 2003)

I just recently built my first road bike and I want to take it to a shop to have it dialed in and just be able to talk to someone who has expert knowledge. What shops in OC are knowledgeable, friendly and have great service? I know many good ones for mountain biking but none of them seem to be experts in the road arena.


----------



## seatstay (Apr 16, 2004)

*Two Wheels one Planet Fullerton.*

Try Two Wheels one Planet in Fullerton.
Commonwealth and Harbor.
Mike the owner is a good guy with road experience and his mechanic Ozzie builds good bikes and also races. You want to ask for him off is off on Tuesdays. Call them up. 

Covina Valley Schwinn in the city of Covina which is not in the O.C ( L.A county 25 min. drive from O.C )is another good shop : Ask for Scott /manager or Vince. Both are good. 

Incycle: San Dimas/Pomona: Another good source! The San Dimas store has more than you could ask for and they have their own PRO team. Good mechanics . Check them out always worth the drive: 57 fwy & Arrow Hwy.

Good Luck!


----------



## CT2 (Feb 19, 2004)

P-Funk said:


> I just recently built my first road bike and I want to take it to a shop to have it dialed in and just be able to talk to someone who has expert knowledge. What shops in OC are knowledgeable, friendly and have great service? I know many good ones for mountain biking but none of them seem to be experts in the road arena.


You might try Laguna Cyclery in Laguna Beach. Patrick (owner) and Greg build a lot of high-end bikes. I have found them to be very good.


----------

